# 58cm MXL sale/trade/barter



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

I took a chance on a frame and it is too small. It is a 2005 MXL that has been painted metallic black. The guy I got it from said it was originally in the Motorola colors, one of the 25th anniversary frames. Needs a seatpost binder bolt. Non-MXL fork. I think the fork is from a century TSX, it has the flat crown and appears to be Motorola blue and has a long threaded steerer. Probably from the size frame I actually need. 
The frame is in pretty good shape, but needs a pro respray. I was thinking Panasonic or Kelme. 
Let me know if you are interested and I will email you some pictures. 
I'm looking to sell it for around $500, trade it for a 61cm Merckx frame, or barter for some well made decals or paint work.


----------



## fusiongary (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm having a difficult time uploading images to the forum, so if you are interested, I will need to send the pictures via email.


----------

